# The Worst Customer Horror Story!



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Ya I'm expecting a pm from angus any minute now. Sorry mods, had to try. I'm at 750 and the curiosity is killing me!


taking bids for acces to my account :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ninjaframer said:


> the curiosity is killing me!


You are going to be _so_ disappointed.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> Ya I'm expecting a pm from angus any minute now. Sorry mods, had to try. I'm at 750 and the curiosity is killing me!


Half the time in the private section we're talking about YOU. :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

It's takin a long time to get the 750. I usually only post on threads that interest me or if I have a question about something. Ive made friends with some way cool, way smart people here and enjoy just choppin it up with alot of the long time members. I'll try to be patient. 
Better quit talkin about me where I can't see though!!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

angus242 said:


> You are going to be _so_ disappointed.


More betterer than you can possible imagine.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Angus will delete all Ninja nasties when you reach 999 posts. :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I'm runnin out of steam for tonight. That 20 second delay between posts sucks.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

katoman said:


> Angus will delete all Ninja nasties when you reach 999 posts. :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

katoman said:


> Angus will delete all Ninja nasties when you reach 999 posts. :laughing:


Ninja nasties- I love it.


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

I spent a good amount of time trying to forget the horror stories. Learn from my mistakes, and bury the nightmares. And I'm not going to dig them up

Plus it has to do with that Positive Attitude thing.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Since It'll probably take me 10 years to make it to 1000 posts.

The worst customer I've had was one that would show up every day and follow you around. No matter what you were doing he's there 2 ft behind you. Get up to go make a cut, he's right in the way. Didn't even talk much.

I didn't have anything to hide, but it sure affects production when your constantly dodging around someone.

I'm sure 80% of the people here have alot worse stories.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Party of eight... celebrating a birthday...totally hamming it up... free desserts...yada yada...dropping off the bil,l I sez the 15 year old guest of honor," 15 huh? ....won't be long before the girls start callin you up and askin you out..." ...dead silence...no more smiles...
...the guest of honor was a girl...DOH!!!


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

My crew was working on a pre-sold spec house. We were doing the cabinets, tile, and finishing, as well as two really nice fireplaces.
The owner would come around twice a day and ask a lot of questions,making it hard to consentrate and work.
His wife would come around after we were gone.
They would constantly phone, or e-mail the builder wanting changes and crying or screaming or both.
I papered up all the windows and changed the locks. I told him that it was MY house until I was done.
They got a beautiful house, and they still were not happy.
They tried to sue the builder, but did not get anywhere.
Everyone was lying and taking advantage of them.
Just can't please some people no matter what you do


----------



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

It wasn't my job. But several years ago a fellow sparky called me up frantic about some guy building a cabin in the woods, 1800 sq.ft loft and vaulted roof, no ceilings, all cut up, pain in the A$$ to rough in. no one else would wire it we're told, red flag #1. Guy came south after working for Chrysler for 35 years to build a place to be closer to his daughter that lived down the road. I show up just to sub/help the rough in gotta be done this week, gotta have inspection this day, no prints, no lay out, plans change every 15 minutes red flag #2. Guy goes into town, and wife moves stuff around while he's gone, no biggie it's all by the hour for my buddy, we'll tear it out and start over as long as the checks good. Homeowners don't understand code, don't want plug there, don't need switch here, don't need plug for AC don't need outside light, don't need fan in bath, don't need window either. We spend two evenings finish rough in, get inspected, buddy stops by and gives the guy a bill for $900 bucks, guy ask for time sheet buddy hands him sheet for 30 hours $30 an hour, guy looks at my buddy and says yall were only here 15 hours over 2 nights,my buddy says 2 men for 15 hours =30 hours, guys says i was planning on spending $500 tops. red flag #3 no one else would wire it for his price. I told my buddy in front of the guy to take the $500 and then go file a lein on the place in the morning. He came back with $400 more dollars PDQ. My buddy gave the estimate per hour and the guy signed it and we don't know who trimmed it out. This guy had been making $80K + on the assembly line and had 30 years in the national gaurd to go with it. I later heard the framer never got paid his last bill, and the window and door guy had to take him to court.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've had a few difficult customers, but my really great customers way out-number the bad ones. I don't have a horror story that can compare to what other folks have told us about here.

I guess I've been pretty lucky


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've definitely had my share of crazy/horrible clients that are always over your shoulder asking you a million questions and stuff. Its frustrating to say the least, but I always try to remind myself that if I was paying thousands of dollars to someone for a service I would want to know what was happening every second they were on the job too. 

Most of the time if you try to see it through their eyes you get an understanding of where they are coming from. Not always though. There are definitely people that just love to be difficult no matter the circumstances.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Usually my customers are very good .
I don't even mind them hanging around, as it is good customer relations to let them give their input. It makes them feel like they have more of a personal investment in the project , but sometimes...:no:


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

parkers5150 said:


> Party of eight... celebrating a birthday...totally hamming it up... free desserts...yada yada...dropping off the bil,l I sez the 15 year old guest of honor," 15 huh? ....won't be long before the girls start callin you up and askin you out..." ...dead silence...no more smiles...
> ...the guest of honor was a girl...DOH!!!


I think that falls under worst contractor stories....

:laughing:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

That would be right up there with... When is the baby due...


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Ya I'm expecting a pm from angus any minute now. Sorry mods, had to try. I'm at 750 and the curiosity is killing me!


As has been mentioned by others before, you're setting yourself up for disappointment. :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

B.D.R. said:


> Usually my customers are very good .
> I don't even mind them hanging around, as it is good customer relations to let them give their input. It makes them feel like they have more of a personal investment in the project , but sometimes...:no:


I generally don't mind the customers watching. At some point they will probably realize that I'm doing something they'd never be able to imitate or wouldn't want to be doing, and be glad they're paying someone else to do it. :laughing:

A lot of times the ones watching you like a hawk are the ones that think they could do it if they "had the time." Or that just think your job is easy/mindless in general.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have some good stories but I cant talk about them here...and I cant say where I _can_ talk about them...:shifty:


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Worst contractor stories are so much more interesting than worst customer stories. The only thing that bothers me is a customer that doesn't pay. That has been fewer than 20 customers in 27 years. If it were a lot more, I'd find another line of work.

So, I'd have two picks on the worst contractor. One was a GC on a very nice remodeling/addition project. The guy isn't picking up his phone which is curious for a businessman. Then I hear his phone conversations and he's telling me stories of lawyer fees and lawsuits. I'm thinking I better get away from this guy fast. 

I did the rough & final on the remodeling and gave him the contract for the addition. He's stalling and eventually refuses to contract. I pack up and never hear from him again. 

The homeowner was very nice so I wrote a letter stating that I knew another contractor was doing the addition, but if they need anything after the addition was done I enjoyed working with them.

I get a call a few months later. The GC abandoned their project after taking a large advance for molding, something like $20k. 

The rough electrical was in but not the final. The rough was a mix of good work and very poor work. Apparently there was an electrician and an unsupervised helper. There were live wires with stripped ends sticking out a foot from the walls. They had small children.

It turned out well for me but I felt sorry for the homeowner. I think they were in a long line of lawsuits with this GC.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I've only been stiffed twice in 25yrs. Both of them builders. The last one was last jan.
I'd have to think really hard about working for a builder again.They don't want my quality and I don't want their cheap prices.
Still burns my butt.
Won't happen again.
Touch wood


----------



## tlcarri (Jun 6, 2011)

i actually fired our worst customer before it got bad, we were at the demo stage of removing the patio and found another 6" patio underneath the existing and she made a very loud statement stating that we would not be charging her extra because we should have known that there was a patio under the exiting when we did our bid. So I saw a problem just waiting to happen and told her to hire someone else.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

We looked at an addition/ remodel for a real nice house. Looked like it was going to be a real nice project. We submit out bid and the owner calls saying were way out of line with our prices. She was a commercial real estate investor so she knew it could be better. We met, went over what could be changed to lessen the costs. Mean while she has a 3rd contractor bid the project with all different finishes and wants us to match the price, while keeping the higher end finishes. 
We responded that we were going to pass on the project. She was actually pissed that we passed. She couldn't believe a contractor in this economy would pass on a job. 
I should drive by and see if it ever got done.


----------

